# Viking Tactics videos



## koz (Apr 8, 2009)

Re-posting my post - :cool: 

Viking tactics videos from Kyle Lamb 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaCpOt9xVy4"]YouTube - VTAC 1-5 Rifle Drill[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q55MHk8Q-2E&feature=related"]YouTube - VTAC Zig Zag Rifle Drill[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZJzJGawqLs&feature=channel"]YouTube - VTAC Highsmith Rifle Drill[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-oYRn_llgo&feature=channel"]YouTube - VTAC 1/2 & 1/2 Rifle Drill[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3nGbN7RxpI&feature=channel"]YouTube - Some thoughts on point shooting[/ame]


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 9, 2009)

Good stuff, Koz.


----------



## tigerstr (Apr 9, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Awesome videos. No wonder this guy is almost a legend in some circles.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 10, 2009)

Reposting my reply...good vids, good drills. So good that I'm cutting plywood for a couple of Highsmith drill barricades to use here. Thnx again.


----------

